
Startling research finds buildup of heat in oceans, faster global warming rate - pulisse
https://www.washingtonpost.com/energy-environment/2018/10/31/startling-new-research-finds-large-buildup-heat-oceans-suggesting-faster-rate-global-warming/
======
crispinb
Yet BAU (with the odd extra business opportunity thrown in) will reign
nonetheless. Anyone still believe Homo sapiens to be an appropriate name for
our species?

